# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مارلين مونرو كانت تكتب شعراً !!

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت وثائق ارشيفية جديدة إن مارلين مونرو بثت لوعتها على الورق حين اكتشفت ان آرثر ميلر كتب في يومياته إنها تحرجه أمام أصحابه.

وباحت مونرو بوجع كرامتها المجروحة في قصيدة تصف فيها الكاتب المسرحي بـ”الوحش المسالم” بعدما اكتشفت ما سجله عنها في يومياته خلال إقامتهما في بريطانيا في صيف 1956.
وذات ليلة، بعدما خلد  زوجها الى النوم، كتبت قصيدة عنوانها “ احتاجك، حتى وحشا مسالما”. تعبيرا عن ألمها وحرقتها.
وتمضي مونرو تقول في القصيدة: “على شاشة ظلام دامس/ تأتي أشكال وحوش/ اصحابي الأشد صمودا/ والعالم نائم/ آه يا سلام، احتاجك ـ حتى وحشا مسالما”.
ستكون القصيدة بين وثائق لم تُنشر من قبل يضمها كتاب بعنوان “شظايا” يصدر الشهر المقبل. وتنقل صحيفة “الديلي تلجراف” عن مؤلف “شظايا” سام كاشنر قوله إن ما سجله ميلر عن مونرو “دمرها. فإن واحدا من أكبر مخاوفها، وهو ان تخيّب أمل مَنْ تحبهم، تحقق في الواقع”.


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

